# eric - re hypnosis and bloat



## ablotas (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Eric,Would you mind taking a look at my query a few lines down titled "Hypnosis and Bloating"?Just wondering if you had any insight.Thanks very much,Amanda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ablotas , I am posting on the other thread for you.


----------

